# I've named her Lily



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

I can't believe she's actually in my home!

Photos of new set up and old set up.

















Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Nice @KingoftheHeath. Are you actually from/live in kings heath...?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great - congratulations ?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Pretty good set up sir.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

That looks gorgeous. What is the new machine please


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

great set up, where did you get that from, si that flow control on the lelit?


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Cooffe said:


> Nice @KingoftheHeath. Are you actually from/live in kings heath...?


Yes, are you nearby?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

Nice.

My Mara has been christened Lily!


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

KingoftheHeath said:


> Yes, are you nearby?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


 Yeah I'm in Shirley haha. Not aware of many too local to me let alone a stone's throw!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Very nice!

Your first set up is pretty much the same as I started with... I've upgraded from mignon to niche, but I'm still on the gaggia. Super jealous of your new kit!


----------

